# Hood Latch



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi people, I just bought a 2005 Jinma 284 tractor. I need a hood latch for it. Iam told that it is the old style A (all metal). does any of you fine folks know where I can get one? New or used it don't matter as long it is in good shape. Thank to all for your help Chris129


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum. I found these two sources on the internet:

www.ranchhandsupply.com/replacementparts.html

https://parts.kenotractors.com/


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

*Circle G Tractor Parts® | OEM Parts for Chinese Tractors‎*
Adwww.circlegtractorparts.com/‎
(855) 330-5272


----------



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sixbales, I called them and they told me that they did not have the part. Thanks for your reply
Adwww.circlegtractorparts.com/‎
(855) 330-5272


View attachment 37934
[/QUOTE]


----------

